# Pars vs Z Crew . . who are the biggest bunch of fag notBigs?



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2012)

This one should be simple


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2012)

which teams benji on? They win.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> which teams benji on? They win.



true. Having a handsome penis counts for a lot around here


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2012)

Not just around here. You can really tell a lot about a guy when you are face to face with his unit


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pars is pretty big I here


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a not big but bitches love athletes. Oh and benj's cock puts everybody in ag to shame


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Not just around here. You can really tell a lot about a guy when you are face to face with his unit



Really? Tell me more about your experiences


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 15, 2012)

arent most of pars reps anonymous?

ben is the only one with pics i think


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Really? Tell me more about your experiences


It's not something you listen to stories about its gotta be experienced in person, hands on if you would.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> arent most of pars reps anonymous?
> 
> ben is the only one with pics i think



This


----------



## Tesla (Apr 15, 2012)

Too much Cawk talk in deez parts........


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Too much Cawk talk in deez parts........


Whys that bitch sniffing weed? Smoke it ho!


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 15, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Not just around here. You can really tell a lot about a guy when you are face to face with his unit



You made this one too easy... 



Vibrant said:


> I'm a not big but bitches love athletes. Oh and benj's cock puts everybody in ag to shame



You obviously haven't sucked on *Coolhandjames*' yet.... shoot me a PM


----------



## downNdirty (Apr 15, 2012)

Can anyone give me some advice?  I got invited to this party by a bunch of really nice guys. Things got pretty weird, maybe my drink got spiked. Anyway, I woke up the next morning and there was blood stains on my sheets. I hope I wasnt raped . .  what should I do?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You made this one too easy...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't sucked on *Coolhandjames*' yet.... shoot me a PM


have you ever blown two guys at the same time?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 15, 2012)

Z is bigger pars is better


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 15, 2012)

Challenge benj don't want to see me on tren lol


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 16, 2012)

downNdirty said:


> Can anyone give me some advice?  I got invited to this party by a bunch of really nice guys. Things got pretty weird, maybe my drink got spiked. Anyway, I woke up the next morning and there was blood stains on my sheets. I hope I wasnt raped . .  what should I do?


Was there a horse head in bed with you? If not, then I definitely raped you. You'll also find a bloody shit streak on the curtains. Didn't want to ruin my drawers.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

Due to peer pressure from you assholes, I'm finally posting a pic   :


http://troll.me/images/next-zyzz/z-crew-come-at-me-i-do-cardio.jpg


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Due to peer pressure from you assholes, I'm finally posting a pic   :
> 
> 
> http://troll.me/images/next-zyzz/z-crew-come-at-me-i-do-cardio.jpg



Your sexy vibrant what percent body fat


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Based on what the fuckin reps look like on all sides, i think ill stay natty...or just use my Mutant gel. Ya'll dont know shit about Mutant prop.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Your sexy vibrant what percent body fat



I'm sexy and I know it

Well, I dont like to guesstimate but I'm close to a critically low bf%.


PS, thanks for posting my pic, couldn't post pics from my phone for some reason


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

Sfw, tranny urine has been proven to enhance the bio availability of all gears. That's why pars gear tests sky high.

Ps, for special customers, we also add a secret proprietary sauce.


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

<---- Tranny urine Non responder.   :`  (


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> <---- Tranny urine Non responder.   :`  (



You should keep that to yourself for your own good. You risk losing your ag mod status.

you know what the greek gods called tranny urine?

AMBROSIA


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 16, 2012)

How can pars b better he stocks like 2 things then runs out wanted to try him but he doesn't have Orals I'm about to test some gear from z who's testing for pars lets do a comparison


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

How dare you god damnit! ^


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 16, 2012)

And z had better reps hands down I like Ben but thats only 1 compared to a handful


----------



## Watson (Apr 16, 2012)

theres no option to vote for everyone!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> How can pars b better he stocks like 2 things then runs out wanted to try him but he doesn't have Orals I'm about to test some gear from z who's testing for pars lets do a comparison



Go ahead and check the lab testing section. There's already a handful of Pars tests.


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> theres no option to vote for everyone!



Actually there is, look at option 3


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2012)

Parsifal is gayer and is a HUGE fucking jew and rips ppl off.. and most of his shit is underdosed.


I've never used Z's Gear.. but i'm sure Z's gear isn't as good as the DRSE's Mutent Gel


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I've never used Z's Gear.. but i'm sure Z's gear isn't as good as the DRSE's Mutent Gel


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> *DRSE's Mutent Gel*



Can you send me some?


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Can you send me some?



Well, only if you are DRSE worthy


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Well, only if you are DRSE worthy



Am I?


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Am I?



the DRSE would have to have a meeting


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

The Soup Nazi - "Por Favor?" - YouTube


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Parsifal is gayer and is a HUGE fucking jew and rips ppl off.. and most of his shit is underdosed.
> 
> 
> I've never used Z's Gear.. but i'm sure Z's gear isn't as good as the DRSE's Mutent Gel



Say whattt?  You used to praise him before he even became a sponsor on this forum but I guess that ends when the free gear runs dry hey?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

I went to order somethin from Z last week but there wasn't shit on his site anymore. Fuck that stupid ass site. They missed out on at least 200 dollars of cold hard cash. I bet they're kicking themselves now.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I went to order somethin from Z last week but there wasn't shit on his site anymore. Fuck that stupid ass site. They missed out on at least 200 dollars of cold hard cash. I bet they're kicking themselves now.



That's huge money if you're washing dishes for a living..


----------



## Saney (Apr 16, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Say whattt?  You used to praise him before he even became a sponsor on this forum but I guess that ends when the free gear runs dry hey?



The 16 vials I didn't get, wasn't free.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> That's huge money if you're washing dishes for a living..



You redneck ass country music listening to faggot ass canuck...clearly the sarcasm of the post went over your head.

BTW. I'm willing to be I reported more income than you as a student last year. 

Fuckin faggot ass bitch I wish I could slap the shit out of you.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> You redneck ass country music listening to faggot ass canuck...clearly the sarcasm of the post went over your head.
> 
> BTW. I'm willing to be I reported more income than you as a student last year.
> 
> Fuckin faggot ass bitch I wish I could slap the shit out of you.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

sorry officer. I've not been myself lately. I caught my girl in bed with a colored man last night.


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

And you didnt kill em? fag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Go ahead and check the lab testing section. There's already a handful of Pars tests.



Seems like Heavy has proven Z has a bunch of bunk shit.

Is Heavy repping for Z again this week or will it be next week?


----------



## bmw (Apr 16, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Not just around here. You can really tell a lot about a guy when you are face to face with his unit



link?


----------



## bmw (Apr 16, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Too much Cawk talk in deez parts........


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Seems like Heavy has proven Z has a bunch of bunk shit.
> 
> Is Heavy repping for Z again this week or will it be next week?



Nope. Z's GH tested very close to pharm grade potency.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

I think EK has a pretty sexy crew of reps. I wouldn't mind them coming over for a backrub...


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> And you didnt kill em? fag
> 
> Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor) - YouTube





Fuck yeah....Drowning Pool bitches



Now I'm Disturbed after listening to that....


Down With The Sickness (Long) - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

if i ever go on a homicidal rampage, they will be in my ipod, on loop.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> if i ever go on a homicidal rampage, they will be in my ipod, on loop.


This will seem weird to some, but "we are young" is the song I'd have on repeat while laying waste to the gathering at comicon


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

I love that song. Seems like only a truly twisted mind would want to listen to that, while slaughtering innocent people


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but that song makes my blood boil. I listen to it while working out sometimes. Shubert's Ave Maria does the same thing for me.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

For the record pars and his crew are great guys.Still ready for that challenge benj


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but that song makes my blood boil. I listen to it while working out sometimes. Shubert's Ave Maria does the same thing for me.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> For the record pars and his crew are great guys.Still ready for that challenge benj



I didn't know you wanted it. 
We will do this, for sure. Only problem is Pars may run out of product before I can get some, and, Z may take forever to get you your pack hahahaha


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

WTF......back to some real shit.........

Pantera - Cemetery Gates (Video) - YouTube



RIP Dimebag!!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I didn't know you wanted it.
> We will do this, for sure. Only problem is Pars may run out of product before I can get some, and, Z may take forever to get you your pack hahahaha


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I love that song. Seems like only a truly twisted mind would want to listen to that, while slaughtering innocent people



I found this on wikipedia, I'm not sure how true it is: "The song was used by interrogators at the Guantanamo Bay detention camps in 2003. "Bodies" was repeatedly played over a 10 day period during interrogation of Mohamedou Ould Slahi while he was "exposed to variable lighting patterns" at the same time."


I remember reading somewhere that when they were invading Iraq the soldiers would blast this as they were rolling in lol.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> sorry officer. I've not been myself lately. I caught my girl in bed with a colored man last night.



Damn..


----------



## independent (Apr 16, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> sorry officer. I've not been myself lately. I caught my girl in bed with a colored man last night.



You must have a small penis


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pics please


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I found this on wikipedia, I'm not sure how true it is: "The song was used by interrogators at the Guantanamo Bay detention camps in 2003. "Bodies" was repeatedly played over a 10 day period during interrogation of Mohamedou Ould Slahi while he was "exposed to variable lighting patterns" at the same time."
> 
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that when they were invading Iraq the soldiers would blast this as they were rolling in lol.



I heard they would blast spandau ballet at Abu ghraib.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> I heard they would blast spandau ballet at Abu ghraib.




Spandau Ballet - True - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Apr 16, 2012)

Some idiot spelled rapist wrong  Obvious ASVAB waivers.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Some idiot spelled rapist wrong  Obvious ASVAB waivers.




I got hammered the night before I took the asvab and made a 39 on it lol.Mostly guessed half the answer's on it.I think you need a 25 to get in.The army will just about take any retard.


----------

